# Hedgehog adventures?



## shyrlie (Jul 22, 2016)

Relatively new to posting, but I've been a guest for the past month. 
--

I've had my hedgehog for about a month now, he's about 14-15weeks now. I'm wondering if anyone has had experience taking their hog out with them? Not traveling, but going out, for eg. Going to a coffee date? Like a little adventure.

I live in on the border of Toronto, ON, and I do want to take him out with me sometimes when I go out, like maybe a walk to the park.

I would like to hear from those who have successfully taken their hogs for a day or something, or your experiences with taking your hog out of the house.

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are ok with it, since they would be sleeping they won't really get anything out of it. Other hedgehogs become very stressed with things like this and some get motion sickness. Remember that if you do take your hedgehog out you can't take it to any place that sells or serves food. That is a health violation and can get the business in trouble.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When I worked really crazy hours I had to fit bonding time in wherever I could. This would include running errands. But only quick ones. 
If your out of the house, make sure you have something to slip them into. There are times when you can't or don't want to physically hold them.


----------

